# Cutting In Brush



## cuttingedge (May 5, 2014)

Hello, Currently I use a 2.5 inch sash Wooster pro lindbeck firm for cutting in. I also like the Purdy 2.5 in sash. (this is for interior latex mainly). Any other brushes to rave about for cutting in? Thanks, Joe N.W. Indiana


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I usually use a 2.5 tradition, but I'm really enjoying my new 2.5 Zachary slim

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## cuttingedge (May 5, 2014)

*zachary slim?*

where can I purchase a Zachary slim? I live in Indiana.


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

Bm 65125 or the corona excaliber or proform picasso


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

cuttingedge said:


> where can I purchase a Zachary slim? I live in Indiana.


I but mine from Dulux (owned by PPG). They're a third party company though, call around, see what's out there.

I loved how nicely it went into corners, and how easily I can get the tip to make a line. They are a big pain to Gerry all the paint out though

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Ah... , just what we needed to cleanse our palates and give us a renewed perspective, a good old fashioned brush thread.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

RH said:


> Ah... , just what we needed to cleanse our palates and give us a renewed perspective, a good old fashioned brush thread.


Well I guess it's this, or talk about lead paint removal...lol

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

As soon as i got a corona i ditched the purdy as soon as i got the wooster ALPHA and Proform my Coronas are collecting dust.


----------



## MSJ Painting (Jan 27, 2013)

Wooster silver tip is my go to...really inexpensive, and holds a ton of paint while still giving me a great finish.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

RH said:


> Ah... , just what we needed to cleanse our palates and give us a renewed perspective, a good old fashioned brush thread.


Hey! Us brush guys have to eat too!!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I like the Tynex nylon Coronas for most interior cutting. They are soft and help leave a nice thick coat behind on your cuts. 

Recently tried the Whizz Speddy Pro wedge brush, I like it a lot actually and I'm usually not a fan of polyester brushes. The leading edge is thin and the back edge is fat, hence the name 'wedge'


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

3" nylox swan
Move, or get moved.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

.....


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I had used Purdys for 25 years. Actually read several threads where many of these knowledgeable painters on PT spoke highly of Woosters. Since I had a job coming up where I had to brush a ton of Advance in a million-dollar home, I gave it a try and absolutely loved it. Wooster Alpha has sanded tips and helps lay out the smoothest finish I've seen since somebody dropped the container of Penetrol in the Impervo. Thanks to everyone for the great advice!


----------



## Smearologist (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm using Chinex almost exclusively lately.
Corona,Purdy or Wooster,2.5",or 3",straight or angle sash.The Wooster semi oval Alpha 2.5" Chinex is a mofo.
I might be the only one who had problems with the Proform Picasso.
2 of them fell apart on me.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I like the 3" picasso


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

This is a six month old Corona Chinex, and it's kind of frustrating actually. I've been a Corona guy for quite some time now and I'm going to start trying out new brushes.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

IMO for cutting in against other painted surfaces (ceilings, casings) the Proform Picasso can't be beat. You literally put the bristles in the corner and it cuts a perfect line. However, I just painted a kitchen with all stained trim, etc and I had to switch to my Wooster Alpha. I could not get my line right up against the stained trim with the Picasso (obviously I couldn't put the bristles in the corner this time). Also the ferrule is very fat so it's a little tough to get your brush in where say the crown butts against a wall without crown (think kitchen cabinets with crown but no crown on the walls). The bristles don't spread out easily enough to get into each nook easily.

So my back up is the Wooster Alpha and I also like FTPs.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Purdy XL Elite 2.5


----------



## Smearologist (Apr 9, 2014)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> This is a six month old Corona Chinex, and it's kind of frustrating actually. I've been a Corona guy for quite some time now and I'm going to start trying out new brushes.


I wonder if a blowout like that is from the construction of the brush or the chinex material itself.
Do you soak them a lot?


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

ttd said:


> Purdy XL Elite 2.5


:thumbup:
That and the corona cortez are my go to brushes right now. I like 2.5 angled on both.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> This is a six month old Corona Chinex, and it's kind of frustrating actually. I've been a Corona guy for quite some time now and I'm going to start trying out new brushes.


I placed an online order yesterday for some 3" Corona chinex brushes. Never used Corona before, they're not available locally. Been wanting to try them since reading about them here at PT. 

My email confirmation from ThePaintStore.com is time stamped 7:29 p.m. May 5, 2014. 

My question is........Paul, couldn't you have have posted a little sooner?:jester:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Smearologist said:


> I wonder if a blowout like that is from the construction of the brush or the chinex material itself.
> Do you soak them a lot?


Very rarely do I soak any brushes. I don't know what's been causing that, but it's been happening with a few of us the last year or so. I picked up some Wooster FTP's and have been using them since Friday. So far so good.


----------



## KEEGS (Nov 26, 2009)

We have used many different brushes...Corona is hands down, the best off the rack. 


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Very rarely do I soak any brushes. I don't know what's been causing that, but it's been happening with a few of us the last year or so. I picked up some Wooster FTP's and have been using them since Friday. So far so good.


The pic reminds me of a China bristle brush that has been in water.


----------



## Smearologist (Apr 9, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> The pic reminds me of a China bristle brush that has been in water.


Exactly what it reminded me of.
I'm not a soaker either so I can't imagine what would cause that except the bristle itself.
And to be completely honest,I can't tell the difference between the Purdy,Wooster or Corona when using the Chinex. They all feel like a broken in Pro Extra to me,but the clean up is great and they don't seem to break down too quick.


----------



## BuckeyePainter (Feb 14, 2014)

I've used Purdy, Wooster, etc.. but I have to say that I like Corona's for trim. Wooster for walls or ceilings.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Purdy and Wooster are the only two brands available here. The Purdy Pro-Extra Sprig has been my mainstay brush for years. Tried the Wooster Chinex and loved the performance and the way it cleaned up.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> This is a six month old Corona Chinex, and it's kind of frustrating actually. I've been a Corona guy for quite some time now and I'm going to start trying out new brushes.


Do you comb them?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> This is a six month old Corona Chinex, and it's kind of frustrating actually. I've been a Corona guy for quite some time now and I'm going to start trying out new brushes.


Ben!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

With Corona, Wooster, and Purdy all made in the USA, I see no need to buy a Chinese made Proforma.

Will never have one in my shop, truck, or hand - ever.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

RH said:


> With Corona, Wooster, and Purdy all made in the USA, I see no need to buy a Chinese made Proforma.
> 
> Will never have one in my shop, truck, or hand - ever.


............


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

Zachary slims all day long for every type of paint!! They r zee best


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

I still haven't found a brush I like better than the Wooster Superpro. They take a little more time to wash out than some of the newer products but IMO they still cut the best line.


----------



## SprayCutAndRoll (Oct 12, 2013)

I feel like trying out Flat brushes, to go old school. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

SprayCutAndRoll said:


> I feel like trying out Flat brushes, to go old school.
> 
> Any recommendations?



Nice and soft, but will still hold its shape well.


----------



## hill202 (Aug 15, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> I placed an online order yesterday for some 3" Corona chinex brushes. Never used Corona before, they're not available locally. Been wanting to try them since reading about them here at PT.
> 
> My email confirmation from ThePaintStore.com is time stamped 7:29 p.m. May 5, 2014.
> 
> My question is........Paul, couldn't you have have posted a little sooner?:jester:


You have plenty of time to cancel. It will take them forever to ship it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Bender said:


> Do you comb them?


I do. But the brush in the photo belongs to one of my guys, and he's not regular about combing his brushes. Although we all have been having similar issues with brushes blowing out like that. I really suspect it has to do with some of the newer paint formulations being harsher on the brushes, but I can't prove it.


----------



## Smearologist (Apr 9, 2014)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I do. But the brush in the photo belongs to one of my guys, and he's not regular about combing his brushes. Although we all have been having similar issues with brushes blowing out like that._* I really suspect it has to do with some of the newer paint formulations being harsher on the brushes, but I can't prove it.*_


HA!
I was going to suggest the same thing,but was afraid guys with more experience than me would think I was crazy.
I think it's at least a possibility.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Smearologist said:


> HA!
> I was going to suggest the same thing,but was afraid guys with more experience than me would think I was crazy.
> I think it's at least a possibility.


Nope, not at all. I know Wooster has the FTP (for today's paints) brush line. I bought a bunch last week and handed them out to the guys. Hopefully this is the cure to my ills.


----------



## Smearologist (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah I have a couple of the FTP's,but they're only a few weeks old.
I'm curious how they'll hold up for you.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

RH said:


> With Corona, Wooster, and Purdy all made in the USA, I see no need to buy a Chinese made Proforma.
> 
> Will never have one in my shop, truck, or hand - ever.


RH - 

The more than 500 employees of The Wooster Brush Company - Wooster, OH - USA, appreciate your support. THANK YOU!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Brush&RollerGuy said:


> RH -
> 
> The more than 500 employees of The Wooster Brush Company - Wooster, OH - USA, appreciate your support. THANK YOU!! :thumbsup:


Don't use their brushes very much but their roller covers are the only ones I do use.


----------



## spraytech (Dec 27, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> This is a six month old Corona Chinex, and it's kind of frustrating actually. I've been a Corona guy for quite some time now and I'm going to start trying out new brushes.


That's how all my brushes look lol. If it isn't big and sloppy I can't use it. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Oden said:


> View attachment 23746
> 
> 
> .....


Same brush I've been using for most cut work for the last 15 years. I've used the Wooster extra firm and soft for particular types of work but the flat/straight cut Wooster Firm has been a great all around workhorse.

I used the Alpha for a few weeks after it first came out and loved most things about it but when cutting into corners, it seemed too stiff, as if it didn't like to flex to get a sharp point into the corner so it was actually slowing me down and I went back to the regular Wooster Firm. 

I've been considering the china bristle for latex work but was concerned whether the bristles would stay 'tight' or in shape over time since I only have china bristle experience working with oil in the past-and I never liked those brushes for cutting.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Maybe I'm wrong (not the first time) but I thought china was for oil only the water in latex made the bristles swell.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Toolnut said:


> Maybe I'm wrong (not the first time) but I thought china was for oil only the water in latex made the bristles swell.



Your right Tool. 

It can be a bit confusing if you haven't been exposed to Corona brushes. 'Chinex' bristles are a synthetic Teflon coated bristle made by DuPont. They are blond in color, similar in appearance to white china bristles, but totally different. 

Perhaps Masterpiece meant to say chinex instead of china.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> Your right Tool.
> 
> 'Chinex' bristles are a synthetic Teflon coated bristle made by DuPont. They are blond in color, similar in appearance to white china bristles, but totally different.


You may want to confirm the "Teflon coated" claim.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Brush&RollerGuy said:


> You may want to confirm the "Teflon coated" claim.



That's just what I was told, supposedly why they clean so easily. No?


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

We also use Chinex in the manufacturing of some of our brushes and I have confirmed that there is no teflon coating on the Chinex filament supplied by DuPont. Chinex is synthetic filament - nylon. Traditionally paints do not adhere to nylon so that partially explains why these brushes clean up so well. There are other contributing factors - trade secrets - as to why these brushes perform so well.


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER (Apr 15, 2013)

All this Wooster talk made me go out and buy a brush!

I use the extension poles, roll cages, and etc

But never have used their brushes. I am excited to try it out tomorrow morning at my job site.





I will update you guys when I take it for a spin at my job site tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Todays acrylics demand firm brushes. I like that wooster has a great selection for all my needs at a good value.


----------



## Smearologist (Apr 9, 2014)

Brush&RollerGuy said:


> We also use Chinex in the manufacturing of some of our brushes and I have confirmed that there is no teflon coating on the Chinex filament supplied by DuPont. Chinex is synthetic filament - nylon. Traditionally paints do not adhere to nylon so that partially explains why these brushes clean up so well. There are other contributing factors - trade secrets - as to why these brushes perform so well.



Keep the trade secrets,just don't stop making the 4410,4415 or the 4416.
Great stuff.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Brush&RollerGuy said:


> We also use Chinex in the manufacturing of some of our brushes and I have confirmed that there is no teflon coating on the Chinex filament supplied by DuPont. Chinex is synthetic filament - nylon. Traditionally paints do not adhere to nylon so that partially explains why these brushes clean up so well. There are other contributing factors - trade secrets - as to why these brushes perform so well.


 So much for listening to salesmen. I wouldn't doubt if there is some technicality that allows them to say that and it almost be true. Typical marketing BS.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

Smearologist said:


> Keep the trade secrets,just don't stop making the 4410,4415 or the 4416.
> Great stuff.


Don't worry - these are doing quite well, don't think they will be going anywhere.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

I too use sash 2.5" corona chinex brushes, but I have recently fallen in love with Wooster 2.5" sash silver tip as well as benjamin moore's 2.5" red bristle. It's a softer brush but will cut razor sharp lines. Razor.


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Toolnut said:


> Maybe I'm wrong (not the first time) but I thought china was for oil only the water in latex made the bristles swell.


No that's just the made in china brushes.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

mudbone said:


> No that's just the made in china brushes.


Brushes constructed with china bristle - hog hair from pigs raised in china - are traditionally recommended for oil base products.


----------



## Rob27shred (May 12, 2014)

ttd said:


> Purdy XL Elite 2.5


Really? It may just be personal preference but I got a 3" XL Elite & absolutely hated it. Way to soft for me (although I prefer a very stiff brush) & I haven't used it since. IMO Purdy has went way downhill in the past few years, take the Pro Extra brushes (blue tips) for example. I have older ones that I love (around 8 yrs old with the Vicks looking symbol on the covers) but the new ones I hate. Not sure what they changed with the pro extras but they are way softer now. As of lately my favorite brushes have been 1) Purdy Chinex, 2) Wooster ultra pro/extra firm, & 3) Wooster Alpha. I can cut a clean line fast with all 3 & none of them leave real noticeable brush marks. I'm starting to swear by the Purdy Chinexs.


----------



## fanggo (May 16, 2014)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I do. But the brush in the photo belongs to one of my guys, and he's not regular about combing his brushes. Although we all have been having similar issues with brushes blowing out like that. I really suspect it has to do with some of the newer paint formulations being harsher on the brushes, but I can't prove it.


I have been saying that too. All of my brushes are toast before their time.
Mine all get thick and don't have a nice edge anymore after a few times. The new paints require my washing out the brush many times during the day. 

Almost at the point of asking the paint dealers to supply a brush with each purchase.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Seems like all paint producers are trying to speed up the dry time and that IMO leads to brush homicide. Aura being the worst culprit. That stuff can destroy a brush in a matter of days.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Rembrandt semi-oval angle sash from Arroworthy*

Anyone here try the Rembrandt semi-oval angle sash brushes from Arroworthy? They are similar to the Picasso, but thinner. I have a 3" Picasso and much prefer my 2" Rembrandt for cutting in.

futtyos


----------



## JPPaint (Jan 3, 2014)

*Rembrant*

I have used about four cases of rembrants I like them a lot for walls no trim.not very durable like the Picasso


----------



## BuckeyePainter (Feb 14, 2014)

I mostly use Wooster brushes.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Corona 3" oval, champagne bristle.

Workhorse in beast mode.


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

Lot of guys here use the paint store.com? Good prices?


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

Ddelaney yes great prices if you order a grip of stuff. If not check with your local store about the catologs they have. Youd be surprised at what they can order for you.

Sent from my SM-G900P using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Purdy 3 inch Chinex


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Monarch oval cutter 75mm or about 3"


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Repaintpro said:


> Monarch oval cutter 75mm or about 3"



I loooove my Monarch Brushes been using them for years


----------



## rimce44 (Oct 26, 2011)

We have started using Picasso brushes to do cutting in. 2.5 Inch does it really good :thumbsup:


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

Switched from Purdy two years ago to the Wooster Ultra/Pro extra firm cuz it holds more paint.

Just started using a 2 inch this year rather than a 2.5, now cant understand why 2.5 is the norm.

Cuts faster and sharper, does not make rolling anymore difficult, and is easier to get into tight spots.

Habits die hard, but you guys using a 3 inch to cut should try a smaller brush. What reason is there to use a brush that is bigger than necessary?


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

Anyone ever see the way good bristles wick up water? there is some technology there I think but I think as bristles get aged and chaffed they do not soak up, hold, and release paint as they should. 
I hated the Purdy blue bristle brushes or "All Paint" brushes but remain true to Purdy brushes that are stiffer and I still have brushes that are 10 years old that a few times a year I trim the shorter or broken bristles off and they perform well.


----------



## Happee_grrl (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm a Picasso oval girl. The paint Store guy gave a couple to try, and I have fallen in love. 

I use a 3 religiously, but have the smaller ones in my arsenal. I like the 3 because I can leave a nice "fat" cut line that doesn't force me to get too close to the ceiling/trim. (Because sometimes compost happens.)

I also use a little Murphy ' s oil, like a drop, a good Wooster paint comb, and a Purdy spinner. I'm still using brushes from 2013.


----------



## RyPremierPainting (Jan 31, 2015)

Purdy clear cut always


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Happee_grrl said:


> I also use a little Murphy ' s oil, like a drop, a good Wooster paint comb, and a Purdy spinner. I'm still using brushes from 2013.


The drop of Murphy's oil is interesting. Never tried that before. As for paint spinners, I've somehow managed to crush or destroy every single one I've ever had so I've just given up on buying them anymore.


----------



## sprayingmantis (Jan 1, 2015)

E and J gen X 2"


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I have been using a 2 inch flat since I started painting in the 90's. Go to brush is Wooster silver tip. 
I used to use the ultra pro firm until a couple years ago.


----------



## rimce44 (Oct 26, 2011)

I use 2,5 inch angled all the time. It's either Purdy or at the moment I use Piccaso 2.5 angled and oval. Does the job perfect.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

I like the Arroworthy Rembrant 3 much better than the Picasso. It's not as fat and cuts better corners than the Picasso. It cuts a fantastic ceiling line...you can push the bristles right into the corner and not get paint on the ceiling. Both are crap brushes, longevity-wise. 

I recently tried a Corona Cortez and tossed it in a bucket of water after about 5 min. Was full of misses! Maybe it needs to be broken in or something...I dunno. I didn't have time to screw around with it. 

I'm also very partial to Wooster Alphas; they cut a great line and hold lots of paint. 

Why a 3"? It holds more paint!  


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Always used a 3" until about 6 months ago. My hands started giving me fits after a long day of cutting in. Switched to a 2.5" and made a world of difference.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

MIZZOU said:


> Always used a 3" until about 6 months ago. My hands started giving me fits after a long day of cutting in. Switched to a 2.5" and made a world of difference.


Doesn't seem like that much difference, why do you think it helped? I was just told last week I have a severe case of tendonitis in my right elbow. maybe this would do me good too.


----------



## RyPremierPainting (Jan 31, 2015)

804 Paint said:


> I like the Arroworthy Rembrant 3 much better than the Picasso. It's not as fat and cuts better corners than the Picasso. It cuts a fantastic ceiling line...you can push the bristles right into the corner and not get paint on the ceiling. Both are crap brushes, longevity-wise.
> 
> I recently tried a Corona Cortez and tossed it in a bucket of water after about 5 min. Was full of misses! Maybe it needs to be broken in or something...I dunno. I didn't have time to screw around with it.
> 
> ...




They don't sell arroworthy brushes anywhere where I am from, but I would be curious to try one because their roller covers are second to none.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

RyPremierPainting said:


> They don't sell arroworthy brushes anywhere where I am from, but I would be curious to try one because their roller covers are second to none.


Funny thing is, their roller covers are made in the US while their brushes are made in China. I suspect that they are manufactured at the same plant as the Proform brushes. They have a different shape but overall they are very similar in construction and fail the same way. Yes, when the fail, you will know. You will be cleaning it and all of a sudden all of the bristles will start falling out! But they cut…boy do they cut!


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

PRC said:


> Doesn't seem like that much difference, why do you think it helped? I was just told last week I have a severe case of tendonitis in my right elbow. maybe this would do me good too.


When working with extended arms, cutting off weight has an exponential rather than linear impact on how you're going to feel afterwards.

And (in theory, at least, in practice it's obviously not as accurate) you're cutting off 1/6 of the weight, which is a substantial amount


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

PRC said:


> Doesn't seem like that much difference, why do you think it helped? I was just told last week I have a severe case of tendonitis in my right elbow. maybe this would do me good too.



I'd try it. May not sound like much, but it really is much lighter. I was worried about it slowing me down, but after a week or so I think it's just as fast. I only use 3" and larger on exteriors now.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

MIZZOU said:


> Always used a 3" until about 6 months ago. My hands started giving me fits after a long day of cutting in. Switched to a 2.5" and made a world of difference.



I learned that years ago painting stone exteriors. I reached for the 4" while my boss grabbed a 2" an he smoked me big time .. Literally doubled my production. Less weigh translates to more dips in the can which translate to more product on the wall not to mention the smaller brush slips into joints/cracks and crevices easily


----------

